

Insider review of Y Combinator bio-pharma startups - roadnottaken
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2015/03/24/a_couple_of_ycombinators_startups.php

======
refurb
Derek's blog has always provided a fantastic look at the world of drug
discovery. I have to applaud his rather open-minded view of the latest YC
biotech startups.

If there is anyone who knows how hard biotech is, it's Derek.

